# Lese/Schreibrechte auf NAS (Buffalo Linkstation) konfigurieren



## -Fux- (25. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir hier im Forum eine gebrauchte Buffalo Link Station live 3TB zugelegt. Installiert ist sie und läuft auch, abgesehen von den Rechten, gut. Sie läuft nur hier im Haus, Webacces ist nicht notwendig.

Ich möchte folgendes einrichten:

- Einen Ordner in dem nur ich lesen und schreiben kann (1)
- Einen Ordner in dem alle lesen und schreiben können (2)
- Einen Ordner in dem alle lesen, aber nur ich schreiben kann (3)

Diese Rechte lassen sich über die Web-Oberfläche auch einstellen, nur funktionieren tuts nicht 


Meine Einstellungen in der Ordnerkonfiguration für Ordner 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist dieser Ordner in der Netzwerkumgebung für jeden sichtbar, kann von jedem gelesen aber nicht beschrieben werden. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch in diesem Ordner schreiben möchte, müsste ich mich mit den Admin Daten anmelden, eine Aufforderung zur Anmeldung gibt es jedoch nicht.
Nun habe ich versucht die Linkstation als Netzlaufwerk zu verbinden und dort einen Haken bei "Verbindung mit anderen Anmeldeinformationen" gesetzt. Nun werde ich aufgefordert mich anzumelden. Meine Anmeldedaten werden akzeptiert aber ich habe nach wie vor keine Schreibrechte 


Zweiter Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich dein Punkt "Lesen und Schreiben" anwähle, kann jeder im Netzwerk, ohne Authentifizierung, in dem Ordner lesen und schreiben.


Wie bringe ich der Linkstation bei dass sie die von mir eingestellten Rechte übernehmen soll?

Gruß,
Fux


----------



## Kotor (25. September 2014)

Hi,

hatte ähnliche Probleme auf einem DLINK NAS. 
Hatte anfangs, so wie du, nur USER angelegt die verschiedene Berechtigungen hatten... und teils nicht funktionierten.

Hab dann diverse GRUPPEN erstellt und die USER eingeteilt. Hier wurden die GRUPPEN-Berechtigungen, korrekt auf die USER übertragen.

Denk in meinem Fall ist es einfach eine schlecht getestete Software .... 

Fang mit GRUPPEN + Berechtigungen an, erstelle USER und teile diese in die GRUPPEN ein. 

grüße 
kotor


----------



## -Fux- (25. September 2014)

Danke, habe ich -erfolglos- getestet 

Wenn ich das Passwort des "admin" Kontos ändere, bekomme ich bei jedem Zugriff über die Netzwerkumgebung eine Aufforderung zur Athentifizierung, aber egal welche Daten ich dort eingebe -> keine Berechtigung (weder lesen noch schreiben).

Nach einem Werksreset habe ich dann wieder, ohne jede Authentifizierung, Zugriff.


----------



## Kotor (25. September 2014)

schade ... kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

viel glück


----------



## -Fux- (29. September 2014)

Nach vielen weiteren Versuchen und einem Firmawareupdate habe ich mehr oder weniger zufällig die Lösung gefunden:

Nach einem Werksreset die Sprache auf *englisch* lassen und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen, dann klappts


----------



## Jimini (29. September 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Nach einem Werksreset die Sprache auf *englisch* lassen und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen, dann klappts


 ...einmal mit Profis. 

MfG Jimini


----------

